# Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau und andere Themen



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2019)

Hat irgendwer verstanden, wie man Eisenbahnen baut und zum Laufen bringt? 
Was braucht man vorher und wie macht man es?

Zwischen Ölraffinarie und Ölhafen habe ich eine Eisenbahnstrecke gebaut.
Aber wann fahren Züge? Oder wie bekomme ich Züge? Ohne Strom keine Dampfmaschinen.
Oder fahren die einfahc? Im Ölhafen sind drei Züge, aber die sind leer? 

Bis zum Punkt Öl und Eisenbahnen war alles einfach und klar. Aber ab diesem Punkt
ist es nur noch verschachtelte Konfusion. Es reicht auch eine gute Erklärseite, die nicht
einfach sagt "Und jetzt bauien Sie Eisenbahnen". Und 30min Video anschauen nur um
einen Zug in Bewegung zu bekommen, will ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Buxxdehude (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*

Was braucht man in der richtigen Welt um Strom herzustellen? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Was braucht man in der richtigen Welt um Strom herzustellen?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Richtig;  Magnetismus, Kupferkabel, Generatoren, Strommasten, Plastik zur Isolation der Kabel, Wasserkraftwerke, die schwarzstartfähig sind, etc.

Und das muss ich alles vorher bauen und erforschen?

Herrlichen Dank für Deine umfassende Antwort...


----------



## Finallin (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*

Man braucht einen Generator um Strom zu erzeugen. Verbinde deine Raffinerie mit dem Ölhafen und mit dem Kraftwerk. Sinnvoll ist es das ganze im Kreis bzw. Rechteck zu legen, damit sich die Züge nicht in den Weg kommen.  
Schon sollten die Züge fahren und ihren Dienst vollrichten und Öl ins Kraftwerk zum verfeuern bringen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*

Gut, jetzt habe ich es mit try and error verstanden.

1. Schritt: alle Gebäuse bauen, alle, die unter Elektrik aufgezählt sind: 
2. Fussangel: Zuerst die Raffinerie zwischen Ölquellen setzen, denn dann kann man Öltürme bauen
3.: Ohne Ölhafen, wozu auch immer, und Ödepo, keine Eisenbahn
4.: Kraftwerk bauen
5,: Dann erst funktioniert der Button Eisenbahn und man kann strecken bauen

Programmierer, manchmal könnte ich .... 

Warum keine Eisenbahnschienenfabrik und Eisenbahnen  genau wie Wege und Straßen im Baumenü anbieten? Aber ja, das wäre zu einfach, Und das die Eisenbahnen nur Öl transportieren und keine Waren ist sehr schade

Warum darf ich keinen zweiten Ölhafen auf meiner Hauptinsel haben, um Ol in andere Industrieparks zu fahren?


----------



## Finallin (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> ...Programmierer, manchmal könnte ich ....



Du solltest unter Umständen etwas weniger  dann brauchst das nächste mal nicht wegen so einer simplen Sache das Forum bemühen. 
Das sollte eigentlich jeder schaffen zu bauen in meinen Augen. Wenn man sich unsicher ist baut man halt versuchsweise mal in der Reihenfolge die das Spiel angibt, vielleicht funktioniert die ja zufällig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*



Finallin schrieb:


> , vielleicht funktioniert die ja zufällig.


Das ist nicht meine Vorgehensweise. Irgendwo drücken und irgendwas machen.
Alte Menschen lernen anders als junge Menschen. Darum machen wir auch keine
Unfälle


----------



## garfield36 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*

Ich war in der Vergangenheit ein Fan der Anno-Reihe. Anno 1800 werde ich mir aber nicht mehr antun. Und dass das Spiel noch immer beim Käufer reift, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*



garfield36 schrieb:


> Ich war in der Vergangenheit ein Fan der Anno-Reihe. Anno 1800 werde ich mir aber nicht mehr antun. Und dass das Spiel noch immer beim Käufer reift, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


Ich bin ziemlich versöhnt mit dem Spiel. Ich habe es erst eine handvoll Tage und spiele es gerade genüßlich. Anfangs stürzte es häufig ab, seit ich einen aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber installiert habe, ist es total stabil. Und es macht Spaß, die hunderten liebevollen Animationen zu sehen und schöne Gärten zu bauen, in denen sich die NPC wohl fühlen. Können das NPCs überhaupt?

Das einzige was extrem nervt sind Kämpfe. Für sich genommen ganz witzig, aber nicht ins Spiel integriert, in dem die üblichen zig Wahnmeldungen aufpoppen. Viel schöner wäre es, wenn im Kampf das restliche Spiel einfrieren würde und man in Ruhe kämpfen könnte. Dazu fehlt mir das Herauszoomen aus der Ebene. Man weiß nie, wo man ist, wo die Gegner usw.  Seit ich ohne Piraten und ohne Gegner spiele ist das alles klasse. Kämpfe gibt es wieterhin, aber nur, wenn ich sie als Auftrag aktiv annehme.

Ich habe jetzt mit allen DLCs 40,-€ bezahlt und das ist völlig ok. Es macht wirklich Spaß, gerade, wenn man sich in Ruhe jede Animation anschaut. Das ist einfach schön.


----------



## _Berge_ (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Anno 1800 Eisenbahnbau*

Muss auch sagen das ich mit Anno 1800 wieder voll drin bin.

2070 und 2205 waren garnicht meins.


1800 macht wirklich Spaß und jenachdem wer im mp oder Koop mitspielt kann man wirklich mehrere Stunden darin versenken.


Einziges Manko, was du oben schon beschrieben hast: die Eisenbahn kann man NUR fürs Öl nutzen dabei könnte man die Material Transporte immens beschleunigen


----------

